# Raw water and boat comparison question



## Wolfithius (Sep 8, 2013)

I found a boat with no raw water washdown, but I like it otherwise. The dealer told me I could hook a hose up to the extra Live well and use it. Sounds fishy, pardon the pun. Second question I am comparing a key west 203 FS and a nautic star 211 angler. Advice?


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Not going to work as a washdown maybe a shower.

As for the boats, looks like your giving up on flats fishing?


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Since it's a dealer, once you have the lowest price for the boat, ask them how much for them to install a washdown system. When he gives you that price (which will be costly), tell him to take it off the price of the boat, and you'll install one yourself. It's not a difficult task to install one. The systems range in price from a few hundred dollars to over 1k dollars. 
Back in the day, we just used a 5 gallon bucket, dipped it in the gulf to wash down the boat. A self-bailing boat works best. Otherwise you'll have to run the bilge pump to get the water out. 
g/l and hope you get the boat you want with a good deal.


----------



## Wolfithius (Sep 8, 2013)

Kanaka, we are now seeing that I would like to get out in the Gulf more and we will have some recreational/family use.

I am going to post some pics and ask for opinions on deadrise, Carolina flairs. I will call it which boat do you like?


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

You can hook a hose to the live well pump, It Will Work, just not a lot of water pressure.
I've been doing it for years, you just cant use a nozzle on the hose or it will burn up the pump


----------

